# Reo battery advice



## Philip (28/3/15)

I am using Efest IRB18490 3.7v Li MN 1100mah 
normal coil is around 1 ohm and battery doesnt last more than half hour any idea why?


----------



## zadiac (28/3/15)

Your amp hours are low. I go quite a few hours with my 2500mah efests at .28 ohms. What is the amp rating of the battery. At what amps can it continuously discharge?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (28/3/15)

According to steam engine the Efest IMR 18490 has an amp limit of 8.8 amps


----------



## Philip (28/3/15)

zadiac said:


> Your amp hours are low. I go quite a few hours with my 2500mah efests at .28 ohms. What is the amp rating of the battery. At what amps can it continuously discharge?


How would I know this?


----------



## Philip (28/3/15)

I am not too technical what does this all mean?


----------



## DoubleD (28/3/15)

Philip said:


> I am using Efest IRB18490 3.7v Li MN 1





Philip said:


> How would I know this?


http://www.steam-engine.org/batt.asp?b=Efest_IMR_18490&mah=1100&c=8



Philip said:


> I am not too technical what does this all mean?



Your 'mah' rating is basically how long your battery will last and these batteries have a low rating. this is why your efest 18490 batteries last for such a short period using the 1ohm coil. if you build a higher ohm coil you can get more life span out of the battery.


----------



## Philip (28/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> http://www.steam-engine.org/batt.asp?b=Efest_IMR_18490&mah=1100&c=8
> 
> 
> 
> Your 'mah' rating is basically how long your battery will last and these batteries have a low rating. this is why your efest 18490 batteries last for such a short period using the 1ohm coil. if you build a higher ohm coil you can get more life span out of the battery.




Or get a better battery right? any suggestions?


----------



## zadiac (28/3/15)

Sorry, I didn't see that it's an 18490. My bad. Of those batteries I know nothing. I use 18650's in my Reo Grand.


----------



## DoubleD (28/3/15)

Philip said:


> Or get a better battery right? any suggestions?



That could work  I dont use those size batteries so dont know much about them. If I were you, I'd go 18650 and live a happy life 
For what mod are you using this battery on bud?


----------



## Andre (28/3/15)

You need the Efest IMR 18500, 1000 mAh, 15A.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (28/3/15)

So @Philip has a reo mini 

Just throwing that out there guys


----------



## shaunnadan (28/3/15)

So the only option is the 18500 or the 18490. The 18490 flat tops have a slight wiggle in the bay but nothing major. 

Those batteries on a dual 0.5ohm coil give me about 3hours of usage 

Correct me here guys, but wouldn't a lower resistance require less power for the battery to fire (assume the risks of subohm on that battery is taken into consideration ) 

But wouldn't a 0.8ohm use less power that a 1ohm ?


----------



## Andre (28/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> So the only option is the 18500 or the 18490. The 18490 flat tops have a slight wiggle in the bay but nothing major.
> 
> Those batteries on a dual 0.5ohm coil give me about 3hours of usage
> 
> ...


The lower the resistance the more power you use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (28/3/15)

That's for that ! 

So what should I be aiming for on a dual coil with the Odin on the reo mini ?


----------



## Andre (28/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> That's for that !
> 
> So what should I be aiming for on a dual coil with the Odin on the reo mini ?


Presuming you are using the 15A Efest I mentioned above, your 0.5 ohm duals on the Odin seems perfectly safe for me. You are only drawing 8.4A on full charge. And vaping at 35W.


----------



## DoubleD (28/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> So @Philip has a reo mini
> 
> Just throwing that out there guys




Oops  after reading your comment, I checked the the thread title   My bad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (28/3/15)

@shaunnadan
I understand the current research on batteries find they discharged faster on a high amp load such as low ohming.


----------



## kimbo (28/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> So the only option is the 18500 or the 18490. The 18490 flat tops have a slight wiggle in the bay but nothing major.
> 
> Those batteries on a dual 0.5ohm coil give me about 3hours of usage
> 
> ...


The way i get it ..

In a 0.8ohm coil the friction (or what ever generate the heat) is less so you need a lot of power to rub harder and faster to get the heat up.

In the 1ohm coil the friction is more so a little power is needed to get the friction to get the heat you want.

Does that make sense?


----------



## WHeunis (28/3/15)

Philip said:


> I am using Efest IRB18490 3.7v Li MN 1100mah
> normal coil is around 1 ohm and battery doesnt last more than half hour any idea why?



Seems almost like your thread might have derailed a bit...

So: Those shorter batteries dont have much in the way of "storage" in them, but your half-an-hour indication says to me that your battery is simply worn out. They don't last forever, and eventually need to be retired.
Replace with new battery and all should be well again.

As for what battery? As long as you don't plan on any significant changes to your coil resistance, you can use just about any battery out there safely.
The Efest brand you are already using is fine.


----------



## Philip (28/3/15)

WHeunis said:


> Seems almost like your thread might have derailed a bit...
> 
> So: Those shorter batteries dont have much in the way of "storage" in them, but your half-an-hour indication says to me that your battery is simply worn out. They don't last forever, and eventually need to be retired.
> Replace with new battery and all should be well again.
> ...




Would I be able to use 18490 
*1000mAh eFest IMR 18500 (15A)*


----------



## Andre (28/3/15)

Philip said:


> Would I be able to use 18490
> *1000mAh eFest IMR 18500 (15A)*


The Reo Mini can take either 18490 or 18500. The Efest 15A is good as it has a safer chemistry and you could use it for lower ohms as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip (29/3/15)

Andre said:


> The Reo Mini can take either 18490 or 18500. The Efest 15A is good as it has a safer chemistry and you could use it for lower ohms as well.


Any idea where i could pic some up tomorrow I am in Cape Town?


----------



## Andre (29/3/15)

Philip said:


> Any idea where i could pic some up tomorrow I am in Cape Town?


Both VapeMob and Vapour Mountain stock them.

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/efest-imr-18500-1000mah-15a-battery/

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/1000mah-efest-imr-18500-15a/


----------



## Philip (29/3/15)

tx


----------



## KB_314 (29/3/15)

Hey guys - I'm a soon-to-be Reo noob and have a couple of battery queries too. Can a Grand use flat-tops? I know AR button tops are the recommended but I have a lot of flat-tops and almost no button tops. 
And also, is it possible to order AR's from overseas and if so where is the best place to shop? 
Lastly, of the locally available batteries which 18650's would you guys recommend? I have a couple of efests (the max disch. 35A ones) and a couple of VTC4's. No smurfs


----------



## DoubleD (29/3/15)

KB_314 said:


> Can a Grand use flat-tops?



I also have the efest 2500mah flat tops and asked the same question today, got a pleasing 'yes'.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/3/15)

KB_314 said:


> Hey guys - I'm a soon-to-be Reo noob and have a couple of battery queries too. Can a Grand use flat-tops? I know AR button tops are the recommended but I have a lot of flat-tops and almost no button tops.
> And also, is it possible to order AR's from overseas and if so where is the best place to shop?
> Lastly, of the locally available batteries which 18650's would you guys recommend? I have a couple of efests (the max disch. 35A ones) and a couple of VTC4's. No smurfs





DoubleD said:


> I also have the efest 2500mah flat tops and asked the same question today, got a pleasing 'yes'.


For the Reos with the gold plated contacts with curled firing pin tip, the flat tops are perfect. In fact better than the button tops imo. I think almost all Reos around today have these contacts. Thus, the Efest 2500s (20A continuous discharge) and the VTC4s (30A) will serve you well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip (29/3/15)

bought the *1000mAh eFest IMR 18500 (15A) works like a bomb*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

